# What is that technic called?



## endelbendel

Making the string slap the fretboard, as cello in one of Ligetti's str. q.'s.


----------



## Taplow

There is no particular name for this technique. It is sometimes known as the Bartók pizzicato, because he was one of the first composers to use it. Mahler also uses this kind of pizzicato in the third movement of his Seventh Symphony, in which he provides the cellos and double basses with the footnote 'pluck so hard that the strings hit the wood' (bar 401).

On the double bass, this style of snap pizzicato, or "slapping", was used in jazz since the 1920s and later used in rockabilly.

Thanks to Wikipedia for some of the details.


----------

